# Tutorial für JFreeChart



## bingo_ (22. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich über Google und der Suche im Forum nur bedingt an Ergebnisse gekommen bin, bzw nur BeispielCodes wllte ich mal fragen, ob jemand ein Tutorial zu JFreeChart kennt? Am besten für eine MultipleAxis Chart.

Viele Dank im voraus.

Grüße
bingo


----------



## Ebenius (23. Jan 2009)

Natürlich. Das JFreeChart Developer Guide, welches Du für knapp 40,- € käuflich erwerben kannst.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (23. Jan 2009)

Frei verfügbare Code-Beispiele gibt es hier: http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Chart/CatalogChart.htm
Daneben ist der käuflich erwerbbare Guide (und die damit verbundenen Code-Beipiele) wirklich zu empfehlen. Das Forum unter jfree bietet ebenfalls viele Hilfestellungen.


----------



## vogella (23. Jun 2009)

Ein kleines Tutorial für JFreeChart im Eclipse RCP Umfeld findest Du hier: JFreeChartTutorial


----------



## vogella (7. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

und hier ein Tutorial für Standard JFreeChart (in einer Swing Applikation).

JFreeChart - Tutorial

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## LukeVlbg (21. Jul 2009)

Hier noch ein nettes Forum wo du eventuell auch Hilfestellung erhalten kannst:
www.jfree.org &bull; View forum - JFreeChart - General


----------



## André Uhres (21. Jul 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich. Das JFreeChart Developer Guide, welches Du für knapp 40,- € käuflich erwerben kannst.


Ja, die haben das echt schlau gemacht: zuerst bieten sie uns die Software gratis an, um uns anzulocken. Nachdem wir dann festgestellt haben, daß wir ohne Dokumentation eh nicht weit damit kommen, sind wir gezwungen zu zahlen, um an die Doku zu kommen.


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jul 2009)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:


> Ja, die haben das echt schlau gemacht: zuerst bieten sie uns die Software gratis an, um uns anzulocken. Nachdem wir dann festgestellt haben, daß wir ohne Dokumentation eh nicht weit damit kommen, sind wir gezwungen zu zahlen, um an die Doku zu kommen.



Was ich nicht schlimm finde, ist doch okay...
Ist bei itext auch nicht anders


----------



## André Uhres (22. Jul 2009)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Was ich nicht schlimm finde


Ich finde es schlau. Von Schlimm war keine Rede


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (22. Jul 2009)

JFreeChart ist mit den Code-Beispielen schon ziemlich gut beherrschbar und das Forum dort hält sehr viele Lösungen bereit. Die kostenpflichtige Doku ist eine Ergänzung, aber nicht zwangsläufig nötig. JFreeChart ist schon wirklich ein super Produkt und dass Herr Gilbert über Support ein bisschen Geld verdient ist wahrscheinlich weder schlau noch schlimm, sondern ergibt sich einfach aus der Notwendigkeit, etwas zum Beißen zu haben. Das ist ja nicht nur bei diesem Projekt der Fall, sondern im Open-Source-Bereich eine hohe Bereicherung: Gute, kostenlose Software und wer es benötigt kann auch noch gegen Entgeld weitere Unterstützung bekommen. Ich betrachte das eher als Service und nicht als Schläue.

Ich habe mir die Doku gekauft um das Projekt zu unterstützten. Schließlich verwende ich die Bib zur Visualisierung von Daten in etwa fast allen meinen Anwendungen und habe bereits sehr davon profitiert. Außerdem erhält man zusammen mit der Doku eine Fülle an Beispiel-Code, der praktisch alle erdenklichen Fragestellungen abdeckt. Wie gesagt, der Support im dortigen Forum ist kostenlos. Meine Empfehlung: Erst mal Java examples (example source code) Organized by topic anschauen und ggf. im JFreeChart-Forum nachfragen.


----------



## André Uhres (22. Jul 2009)

Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> dass Herr Gilbert über Support ein bisschen Geld verdient [...]  ergibt sich einfach aus der Notwendigkeit, etwas zum Beißen zu haben.


Not macht eben erfinderisch und schlau


----------



## bygones (22. Jul 2009)

oder man nimmt Developer's Guide - Google Chart API - Google Code


----------

